# String moss?



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Is there such a thing I bought a 4x4 patch of a moss web I got back into
Freshwater and it almost died and after I got my new lights it came right back is is thriving now where I can prob cut it and wrap something? Is there such thing I just took a pic of my blue jelly eating some


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

There is something called string moss or Japan moss, but I have never seen it in the GTA before.. Hard to say without doing a close up picture of the structure... 

For the longest time i thought i had flame moss... apparently willow moss under blazing high lights, just looks like flame moss. After ajusting the lights it normalized. I would think the same could be true here, kinda looks like my wife's Java moss (low light and without Co2 injection).


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Well it may be that i got in at a store near pacific mall and and the guy didn't want to sell it to me, because it was from japan or he could of said Japanese moss he was in a bad mood, but he still gave it to me, I'll try to get a better pic, I'm gonna take some off and tie it to a rock and see it grow nice alone


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, that all sounds pretty positive.... Here is a sight you can use to help aid an ID even if you can't get a good pic of it..

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/show...n-Moss)-Taxiphyllum-sp.-Very-Rare!-*SOLD-OUT*

If you have an extra cutting, let me know, I have a tank going right now that produces ridiculous amounts of moss/pelia.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

And I don't think it's java i have got all the mosses from
Phoenix, willow, Christmas, taiwan, java, only thing I'm missing is star moss I wonder if anyone has some they could sell me on here


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Are those blue jelly shrimps from alpha pro? Can you post more pics of them


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

It's not the easiest thing to take a photo of, I out water on a lid, ape
Spread some out and then put paper towel lightly over and dried it up, it's no java moss tho, I got so much java moss I don't know what to do with, this has taken so long to grow, but I almost lost it, then I changed lights and it came back. Where abouts do you live if you want some, I don't got much but i can give ya a marble size peice for 5$ or something


----------

